

Immune System Works Better at Night - orph
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/12/15/AR2008121500907.html

======
raamdev
FTA: "The researchers noted that previous experiments with flies found that
bacterial infection threw off the insects' circadian rhythm, and not having
this internal clock working properly made them highly susceptible to
infection."

I wonder how much of an effect caffeine has on our circadian rhythm and how
much that might be screwing with our health. I've looked around a little and
haven't been able to find any studies on the two.

~~~
jcl
It would be funny if caffeine actually makes people healthier by making the
circadian rhythm more pronounced (for those who consume caffeine at the same
time each day).

